# Bartender rider



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Pick up dude and take him to work. He takes uber everyday. Says where he bartends. Doesn't tip me. I KNOW WHERE YOU WORK NOW, DUMMY! "Tip is included, right?" then I smile and saunter out.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Pick up dude and take him to work. He takes uber everyday. Says where he bartends. Doesn't tip me. I KNOW WHERE YOU WORK NOW, DUMMY! "Tip is included, right?" then I smile and saunter out.


And why do you feel he cares (or should care for that matter)?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> And why do you feel he cares (or should care for that matter)?


Don't care how he feels. Also, anything worth adding to the discussion or just out to be a a**?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Make him mix you some rare and arcane drink that takes him 20 minutes to look up the recipie for then tell him "tips included".


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Don't care how he feels. Also, anything worth adding to the discussion or just out to be a a**?


It was a legit question. I was wondering what the purpose of your interaction with him was. The "I KNOW WHERE YOU WORK NOW, DUMMY!" part seemed to indicate there was a reason why he should care about that. I was wondering what it was.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> It was a legit question. I was wondering what the purpose of your interaction with him was. The "I KNOW WHERE YOU WORK NOW, DUMMY!" part seemed to indicate there was a reason why he should care about that. I was wondering what it was.


Oh I didn't say that to him! I was just thinking it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Oh I didn't say that to him! I was just thinking it. Sorry for the confusion.


Yes, but even to you. Why does it matter that you know where he works? You will decline ping requests to that bar?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Yes, but even to you. Why does it matter that you know where he works? You will decline ping requests to that bar?


No no. I was taking him to work. So if I ever go in, I guess I won't feel the need to tip.


----------



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

Revenge is best served cold.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

cferrel said:


> Revenge is best served cold.


and Shaken not stirred.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> No no. I was taking him to work. So if I ever go in, I guess I won't feel the need to tip.


would have far greater impact if instead of going alone, you have maybe a dozen or 2 Uber drivers meet you there
- and each order something, on separate checks...
and then write 'tip is included, right?' on the receipts/bills/cocktail napkins.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just make sure you keep an eye on him as he makes your drink


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> would have far greater impact if instead of going alone, you have maybe a dozen or 2 Uber drivers meet you there
> - and each order something, on separate checks...
> and then write 'tip is included, right?' on the receipts/bills/coktail napkins.


Make sure they are all different blended frozen drinks,....


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

You think your non tip drink will change his ways? Highly unlikely. Here's what may. Have that drink, give him that tip and say uber included...


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Jam Val said:


> Pick up dude and take him to work. He takes uber everyday. Says where he bartends. Doesn't tip me. I KNOW WHERE YOU WORK NOW, DUMMY! "Tip is included, right?" then I smile and saunter out.


Best to just note the name, remember the pick up destination for future reference. Get ping in future, text pax, what is your destination, always a good time killer. Hang out for 5 minutes, cancel pax. And of course tag his rating, give him a 3.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

No nay never. No Uber tip no more! Sung to that popular Irish drinking song.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Draw five stars on the tip line


----------



## fatherted69 (Feb 22, 2016)

OP did you ever go back to his bar and actually do what you've suggested?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't know about y'all but for the female bartenders I usually get (guys will mix one free) I tip well if they hit it low on ice and more heavy on the liquor. 

But usually they don't do it the first visit. They'll remember me the second.

which makes me wonder--if the tips is given after the ride, how can you tell whose going to tip you or not? Have you been wrong in thinking someone will not but then they did or vice versa? How would that impact the ride, and what would you be able to do above and beyond and is it even worth it.

When I work, I work based on a hourly rate and potential commission. I don't rely on the commission alone--so I need to make sure the hourly is enough for roof over the head, the basic expenses and soup + cracker. Commission is the icing on top that lets me save more faster, take a trip, eat out at Michelin star restaurants (and yes, I've gone up to three).

That said, the difference between my job and yours is I have control over my commission. I know if I do x, I get y.

You guys don't get that luxury and your base kinda sucks.

I would, effectively, find a retail job and suck it up. At these rates anyways...


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Would love to hear how you revenge plot unfolded. It would put a nice button on this otherwise aimless tale.


----------

